# Suggestions on where to buy turtles in Brisbane?



## Turtle_Scott (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on here, but I just want to say what a great site. So many useful tips and great info. I wish I knew about this when I had my spotted about 5 years ago (I miss Snakey)! 

Anyway the point of this is that I am looking into buying a pair or turtles. I have got my setup ready. And I have applied for my licence again which should come through in the next few days or so. Now for the fun bit, buying the turtles. I have wanted one of these guys since I can remember so want to make sure I get everything right first time!

Firstly does anyone have suggestions on the best place to buy the little fellas (or ladies) in Brisbane? I know of a couple, but just wanted to see what else was out there.
Also I think I am wanting to get a Murray River Short Neck and a Saw Shelled. Does anyone think I should not do this, if not can you explain why please?
Literature that I have read varies on eventual sizes of turtles, so I also wanted to make sure these both grow to around the same size.
I guess also any other species suggestions or just general keeping ideas would be welcomed and much appreciated.

Look forward to your help and responses.

Cheers
Turtle_Scott


----------



## jkrakka (Oct 26, 2006)

i used to work for a pet store called redland pets and they have top quality stuuf and their turtles are all ways happy and healthy they are located in capalaba i think they have murray river those grow to about plate size by memory any way give them a call the ph is 3823 3733. there is also pet super store also in capalaba their ph is 3245 3393 and pet city is located at garden city ph is 3349 2086 and finally every thing reptile located in manly 3393 5320 so try any one of these and good luck


----------



## darkangel (Oct 26, 2006)

there is a girl on her sxc_celly who was selling some. i'm not sure if she has any left but you could send her an email and ask. last i heard she had 2 left.


----------



## Turtle_Scott (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks peoples I will check them out and see how I go! 

Anyone have any idea on Krefft's River Turtle?


----------

